# dryer vent connection



## ieee488 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a fairly new home.

The dryer and washer are upstairs in an interior closet.

The installer had used a semi-rigid aluminum tube to connect the dryer to the wall vent pipe.

The problem is that the semi-rigid aluminum tubes I can buy at Home Depot and Lowes (like the one on the right) fits the dryer end fine, but...







.

But at the wall vent pipe, it the semi-rigid tube's rigid end and the pipe are both 4" in size.

The dryer end is the end you see in the bottom of the photo. The end that is to mate to the wall pipe is the end that has the ridges that is at the top of the photo.

I have a heck of a time forcing the ridged end into the wall pipe. And I use a lot of aluminum foil tape to try to seal up that end well.

Is there a better solution?
I am at wits end, because alot of moisture builds up in the dryer.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Get yourself a dryer vent connection kit.


----------



## ieee488 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have seen the dryer vent connection kit at the stores, but I am not sure exactly how they help. Can you explain?


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

is this the kit you saw?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGHQbd4VdmE

or you can do this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0MKHKi9cmw


----------



## ieee488 (Jan 2, 2012)

epson said:


> is this the kit you saw?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGHQbd4VdmE
> 
> or you can do this
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0MKHKi9cmw


The first video shows that that product has the same connector I am having problems with.

The second video at 1:29 is where I have problems with my current connection. That pipe end is the same size as that semi-rigid ducts I am finding in the stores.

I don't know how much clearer I can be. It is that the sizes are not working out.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I use a pair of these to crimp whatever the hose is slipping over. It makes the OD smaller.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...l&id=0E241E39E8275F68BD8E1BBC6831A98ED41BE4A1


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

joecaption said:


> I use a pair of these to crimp whatever the hose is slipping over. It makes the OD smaller.
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...l&id=0E241E39E8275F68BD8E1BBC6831A98ED41BE4A1


bingo, works every time


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes, I have those crimpers. They're part of my vast collection of tools I'll only ever use once.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

yes those will solve your problem...:thumbsup:


----------



## hvac benny (Dec 29, 2009)

Just make sure you crimp on the right direction, otherwise you'll end up with a lint trap.


----------



## imola ghost (Aug 26, 2008)

where do you buy that dryer vent kit in the first video shown?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGHQbd4VdmE


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

You can get it at any big box store....


----------

